# Cuban Chicken Recipe Needed



## abjcooking (Sep 29, 2010)

I recently went to Margon, a Cuban restaurant, in Midtown Manhattan and had their chicken with yellow rice, black beans and plantains.  It was basically a cut up chicken that had been simmered until falling apart in spices.  They just call it a roast chicken, but I don't think it's like how we would cook a roast chicken because it's sitting in a sauce before served.  I am looking to make something similar at home.  Anyone have ideas?


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 29, 2010)

Try googling ' "pollo asado" cuban recipe '....


----------



## merstar (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like Grilling Fool has the answer. Here's a pollo asado recipe to check out from "Three Guys from Miami Cook Cuban:" 
Pollo Asada al Ajillo: Garlic Roasted Chicken Recipe : : Food Network

You can also check out Fricasé de Pollo (Cuban  Chicken Fricassee). Here are a few recipes:
RecipeSource: Fricase de Pollo (Cuban-Style Chicken Fricassee)
CUBAN CHICKEN FRICASSEE - Fricas de Pollo - Cuban Recipes


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 30, 2010)

You could always do what I do, for an *easy* alternative to authentic Cuban taste.  You can find Goya marinade in most stores for under $3.00, so don't pay the outrageous price at Amazon.  It really has the most amazing flavor for Cuban chicken.  Check it out.... 

Goya Mojo Criollo Marinade, 24-Ounce Bottle (Pack of 2): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you both.
Merstar, I had actually found a recipe for Chicken Fricassee right before you post.  It wasn't exactly the recipe I was looking for, but really good and it got a big thumbs up.  It's a keeper.  I served with fried plantains, yellow rice and black beans.
Cooks.com - Recipe - Cuban Chicken Fricassee


----------



## merstar (Sep 30, 2010)

abjcooking said:


> Thank you both.
> Merstar, I had actually found a recipe for Chicken Fricassee right before you post.  It wasn't exactly the recipe I was looking for, but really good and it got a big thumbs up.  It's a keeper.  I served with fried plantains, yellow rice and black beans.
> Cooks.com - Recipe - Cuban Chicken Fricassee



Sounds good! Glad it worked out for you.


----------

